# if you can see the biscuit - - - - - - -



## Nik333

This is terrible. I see your name & "biscuit" and I get hungry! 😄
Conditioning. Actually, I have that response to Korean people, too.


----------



## Two Knots

That looks good John, Try making your own gravy...I make it all in the same pan after the sausages are all fried up - I put the butter in the pan and continue on...
Here is my approximate recipe
ingredients :
3 sausage ( without fennel seeds)
1 tab olive oil
3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour

3 cups whole milk
*3/4 tea kosher salt
1/2 tea cayenne pepper
1/2 tea black pepper
1 tea rubbed sage.

directions :
Remove skin from sausage and chop
into small pieces --
and brown the sausage in fly pan
with 1 tab of olive oil...brown sausage
for about 2 minutes (stir frequently)

leave sausage in pan, then add the 3 tab
of butter -- when butter is melted...
stir in 3 level tab flour -- stirring constantly
for 2 to 3 minutes -- then add 3 cups whole
milk -- add the salt, pepper, cayenne pepper,
and sage. Taste to see if it needs more salt,
pepper or cayenne pepper.

Continue simmering for about 5 to 7 minutes --the
milk will thicken a lot -- if it gets too thick add a little more
milk.


----------



## de-nagorg

John: Who needs a plate, just make it all in the same pan, ( like Joann), use a hot plate protector, on the table.

Eat it right out of the pan.

Why wash extra dishes if you don't have to?

Now I want a snack too.


ED


----------



## jmon

Looks delicious John. Can you adopt me? lol.

Now I'm taking a break to go get a snack.


----------



## rjniles

I put on 3 pounds reading this post.


----------



## wooleybooger

Gad, I'm comin' a runnin' to FL.


----------



## Mike Milam

John Smith_inFL said:


> that means you don't have enough _GRAVY_ !!!!!
> 
> This has become my staple "quick snack". toss some biscuits in the oven for 22 minutes.
> while they are cooking, fry three frozen sausage patties. when that is done, make the gravy
> from the packet. when that is done, chop up the sausage patties into 3/8" chunks.
> add that to the gravy - scrape the grease and crusty out of the pan into the gravy.
> add more water, milk or cream to the gravy until you get the right consistency.
> one pack of gravy makes two cups which will cover 3 biscuits - so plan accordingly.
> (I like those high-sided plates so my gravy won't run off onto the table).
> 
> View attachment 644710
> 
> View attachment 644709


You just described my breakfast at least 4 mornings a week.


----------



## de-nagorg

Mike Milam said:


> You just described my breakfast at least 4 mornings a week.


 Toss a couple of eggs into the pot, scramble it all up, and count me in.


ED


----------



## user_12345a

Gotta get those essential nitrates somehow.


----------



## Nik333

.


----------



## de-nagorg

Nik333 said:


> I know some good Cardiologists! 🤣



I just last November ran through several Cardiology tests, and Aced everyone of them.

Thank you very much!.

All they said, was to come back next year, and we'll look again.

Hah, good luck with that, you Insurance Grabber.

ED


----------



## Old Thomas

We see sausage, gravy and biscuits all the time in FL. It doesn’t exist in western NY. I wasn’t raised eating it and I tried it once, never again. Hey, whatever blows your skirt up! I do like cow heart, though.


----------



## chandler48

Old Thomas said:


> I do like cow heart


Grand daughter likes moose tongue. You both disgust me.

Biscuits and sausage gravy, I thought, were one of the basic food groups. Am I wrong?


----------



## mark sr

Biscuits and gravy is probably my favorite breakfast [although I'd eat it at any meal] I've never personally made it but then that's one of the benefits of being married 

Back when my parents were still alive we had went to Michigan to visit them and on the trip home we stopped at McDonalds for breakfast. My wife tried to order me biscuits and gravy, they told her 'mam we don't sell gravy'


----------



## chandler48

mark sr said:


> mam we don't sell gravy'


Like ordering sweet tea in New Jersey. Oh the looks one gets.


----------



## wooleybooger

chandler48 said:


> Grand daughter likes moose tongue. You both disgust me.
> 
> Biscuits and sausage gravy, I thought, were one of the basic food groups. Am I wrong?


In Mexico there is lengua, beef tongue, and it is quite good. It is used in tacos and other dishes. In the US it is used on open face sandwiches. Beef tongue may be boiled, pickled, roasted or braised and can be found in many cultures all over the world. You can also make corned beef with it.


----------



## mark sr

chandler48 said:


> Like ordering sweet tea in New Jersey. Oh the looks one gets


Growing up in Mich I never experienced sweet tea, those that drank ice tea drank it unsweetened. I was not a fan. After moving south I was offered ice tea on multiple occasions but always declined the offer .... until one day I was extra thirsty and accepted - who knew ice tea could taste so good!


----------



## John Smith_inFL

the word "snack" means quick, easy and as little cleanup as possible. 

I've been in some Golden Coral restaurants near Disney where these "tourists" from all over the world look at someone (usually me) that gets a separate plate just for two biscuits split open and smothered in sausage gravy with a handful of fried bacon to put on top (it's called "garnish"). 
(I'm sure their minds are saying: eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. they sure do eat funny down here).
everyone has their own way of doing things - this just happens to be mine when I don't feel like doing the whole thing.


----------



## jblo

When I went to college my mother taught me to make "Sausage Gravy" complete with biscuits from scratch. It was always big hit when we had a crowd in the morning.

I made it for my wife the first time and she later admitted she had to force herself to eat it. Now it's an occasional comfort dinner for us.

Mom recently introduced me to the premade frozen biscuits. For my Mom premade was never a good thing. For her to suggest that says they meet a high standard. I agree, just as good and WAY quicker.


----------



## mark sr

Occasionally my wife will use frozen biscuits or can biscuits, IMO they don't compare to her real biscuits made with Lily White flour!


----------



## Nik333

@jblo - Are you in the South? It must be a regional thing. I never see it & my Virginian mom made sausage, or gravy, or biscuits, but never sausage gravy. It looks good, though.


----------



## jimfarwell

wooleybooger said:


> In Mexico there is lengua, beef tongue, and it is quite good. It is used in tacos and other dishes. In the US it is used on open face sandwiches. Beef tongue may be boiled, pickled, roasted or braised and can be found in many cultures all over the world. You can also make corned beef with it.


I grew up in VA in the 50's, where beef tongue was a common dish. Tried to get my kids to try it (living in the Soviet Socialist Republic of Western Washington, on Vashon Island, home of tofu & seaweed wraps ...eeew). They wouldn't touch it, said it smelled bad -- actually, it just LOOKED bad. I'd cooked it like I used to, skin on, parboiled for three hours...looked just like a big cow's tongue. Why shouldn't it, that's exactly what it was? So one week later, they were all gone for an afternoon, and I cooked another tongue, same way. But before they came home I'd removed the skin (still looked like a tongue), and then sliced off all around it until I had a large cube of grainy meat. When they got home, I told them it was a specially prepared pork brisket, lightly brined and smoked which made it taste a bit like ham. I made sandwiches for everyone, with provolone cheese and tomato, and they all loved it! And then, after everyone had scarfed down two thick sandwiches, I told them it was beef tongue. They all swore that, suddenly, it didn't taste good anymore. I was blissfully happy, with a couple of pounds left, all to myself. 🤗


----------



## de-nagorg

jimfarwell said:


> I grew up in VA in the 50's, where beef tongue was a common dish. Tried to get my kids to try it They wouldn't touch it, said it smelled bad -- actually, it just LOOKED bad. 🤗



Jim: after eating, ALL foods look the same.

Think about it.


ED


----------



## mark sr

Since I got divorced when my boys were real young [youngest too young for daycare] I had to hire a nanny. On one of my rare weekends off we had rabbit. The nanny's young niece had come to visit. She was upset that a bunny rabbit was on the menu so I snarled at her and said there wasn't enough to go around so she had to eat pork. I don't remember what part of the rabbit her 'pork' came from but she ate every last bite and enjoyed it ..... but still fussed at the rest of us for eating bunny rabbit.


----------



## GrayHair

Nik333 said:


> Are you in the South? It must be a regional thing. I never see it & my Virginian mom made sausage, or gravy, or biscuits, but never sausage gravy. It looks good, though.


I suspect most foods were regional, becoming more ubiquitous as we, and our regional dishes, became more mobile (Cracker Barrel has stores in 45 states). Black eyed peas (particularly on New Years day) is said to have originated in the South. While scrapple was unknown in the south.

Sausage gravy probably came from “waste not, want not”. The fat left from cooking sausage became the fat in flour gravy (at least partially). The drippings or 'leavings' in the pan (now called fond) were incorporated for additional flavor.

My favorite on a biscuit is country ham. And red eye gravy (country ham drippings and coffee) is heavenly! I actually shudder when asked if I want cheese on my country ham and biscuit.



mark sr said:


> On one of my rare weekends off we had rabbit.


Made me grin remembering the guy complaining about a dish on a restaurant menu. He indignantly proclaimed, “I wanted to try Welsh Rabbit and they brought me _**#@%&$*_ burned cheese on toast.” I admit to thinking _rabbit _as opposed to _rarebit _until I reached my teens.


----------



## Two Knots

I often cooked rabbits for my guy when he hunted rabbits with our beagle.
Those hunting days are over...


----------



## jblo

Nik333 said:


> @jblo - Are you in the South? It must be a regional thing. I never see it & my Virginian mom made sausage, or gravy, or biscuits, but never sausage gravy. It looks good, though.


Mom was from Indianapolis. I'm in Michigan. "South" is relative, I guess.


----------



## Nik333

jblo said:


> Mom was from Indianapolis. I'm in Michigan. "South" is relative, I guess.


Kind of a Northern South, I guess. 😊


----------



## Nik333

John Smith_inFL said:


> that means you don't have enough _GRAVY_ !!!!!
> 
> This has become my staple "quick snack". toss some biscuits in the oven for 22 minutes.
> while they are cooking, fry three frozen sausage patties. when that is done, make the gravy
> from the packet. when that is done, chop up the sausage patties into 3/8" chunks.
> add that to the gravy - scrape the grease and crusty out of the pan into the gravy.
> add more water, milk or cream to the gravy until you get the right consistency.
> one pack of gravy makes two cups which will cover 3 biscuits - so plan accordingly.
> (I like those high-sided plates so my gravy won't run off onto the table).
> 
> View attachment 644710
> 
> View attachment 644709


I just saw this in the online menu of a restaurant & thought of you!










I don't know what the dish is exactly but that sure looks like gravy. The texture mde me wonder if it's from a gravy mix?


----------



## John Smith_inFL

yeah, it says in the instructions it is generic sausage gravy "in a pack" and a poor attempt to cover the biscuits.
my skillet-made gravy often looks like that. depends on how long I cook it determines the texture and color.
my grandmother would make probably 24 biscuits and half a gallon of gravy and maybe 4 pounds of sausage.
with 8 people at the table, it was hardly enough.
thanks for sharing !!


----------



## de-nagorg

John Smith_inFL said:


> yeah, it says in the instructions it is generic sausage gravy "in a pack" and a poor attempt to cover the biscuits.
> my skillet-made gravy often looks like that. depends on how long I cook it determines the texture and color.
> my grandmother would make probably 24 biscuits and half a gallon of gravy and maybe 4 pounds of sausage.
> with 8 people at the table, it was hardly enough.
> thanks for sharing !!



I've probably already said this, I grew up eating Sausage, Gravy and Biscuits, and Scrambled eggs, all on the same platter, no chintzy plate for me.

Your grandmother sounds like mine. 

A fine Southern Lady, until you made her mad, then watch out. 

ED


----------



## Nik333

My Virginian mom had three daughters and we were expected to help out with cooking from a very young age. . . before 5 yrs old. I know, that sounds dangerous, but, I have a photo of me flipping pancakes on a hot stove at about 4.
While she made the entree, usually, when we were kids, we each made one of the simpler aspects of the meal. I had made so much scratch gravy by the time I was 10, when I got to college, later, and had girls asking me how to make gravy, I was always surprised. It seems so easy. ( Watch, I'll scorch it next time.)

I wish I could go back in time and see how our grandmother handled the cooking with 13 kids! 😊
One of her sayings was "it only takes one time to do it!" In other words, get going!


----------



## chandler48

Hey, y'all. I found it is the PAN you cook them in. Rediscovered this cast iron biscuit tray. Made biscuits this morning, and OH, they were perfect. Browned on all edges. 350 degrees for about 30 minutes. Southern Biscuit Formula L, with Whole Buttermilk, not buttermilk light without fat.


----------



## BigJim

chandler48 said:


> Hey, y'all. I found it is the PAN you cook them in. Rediscovered this cast iron biscuit tray. Made biscuits this morning, and OH, they were perfect. Browned on all edges. 350 degrees for about 30 minutes. Southern Biscuit Formula L, with Whole Buttermilk, not buttermilk light without fat.
> 
> View attachment 652819


Yeah buddy, now ya talkin, beautiful.


----------



## b.rooster4321

Now you need to make some whole hog sausage gravy MMM good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimfarwell

chandler48 said:


> Hey, y'all. I found it is the PAN you cook them in. Rediscovered this cast iron biscuit tray. Made biscuits this morning, and OH, they were perfect. Browned on all edges. 350 degrees for about 30 minutes. Southern Biscuit Formula L, with Whole Buttermilk, not buttermilk light without fat.
> 
> View attachment 652819


Those are perfect! I grew up in the south, where biscuits & sausage gravy were beloved, but my folks came from New England. They loved biscuits too, but not with gravy. My grandmother used fresh cream, whipped with a little sugar and natural vanilla, and we picked wild strawberries (small, but intense flavor). She used biscuits instead of shortcake, and man, 70 years later I can still taste it, and feel it on my tongue, the sharp berries smothered in smooth cold whipped cream on the steaming biscuits. As I ate it, I took smaller and smaller bites, praying it would last forever...but it never did, except in our minds.


----------



## Mike Milam

I was in Portage? WI back in about 1975 and it was 15 below and about a 20 MPH wind. I just stepped out a an old GMC cabover tractor that the heater couldn't keep up with the air leaks. Miserable would be an under statement. We went into what I think of as a greasy spoon restaurant. I asked for eggs over medium, sausage patties and biscuits and gravy. Waitress look at me like a deer in the headlights. She had no idea what I was talking about. So, yeah I would say things are regional.


----------



## GrayHair

Everybody tends to like what they grew up eating. Before refrigeration, to those of us in the south, fresh milk may have been warm from the cow. Our springhouses were no where near as cool as those in the north, so dairy products usually had a shorter life. 

In general, if it wasn't dried, salted, smoked or canned, it was eaten fresh or went to waste, and we couldn't afford to waste much of anything.


----------



## Nik333

GrayHair said:


> Our springhouses were no where near as cool as those in the north, so dairy products usually had a shorter life.


Can you think of another word for that or a cool cave/earthen area where food is stored? I've been trying to remember what my mother called it, for years.


----------



## mark sr

Mike Milam said:


> We went into what I think of as a greasy spoon restaurant. I asked for eggs over medium, sausage patties and biscuits and gravy. Waitress look at me like a deer in the headlights. She had no idea what I was talking about. So, yeah I would say things are regional.


15 yrs or so ago we went to Michigan to visit my folks. On the way home we stopped at McDonalds for breakfast. My wife ordered me biscuits and gravy, the girl looked at her with a puzzled look on her face and said _'we don't sell gravy'_


----------



## rjniles

Nik333 said:


> Can you think of another word for that or a cool cave/earthen area where food is stored? I've been trying to remember what my mother called it, for years.


Root cellar?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith_inFL

in or under ground is called a root cellar in some areas.
(in Florida, we just called it "the back porch").


----------



## GrayHair

Nik333 said:


> Can you think of another word for that or a cool cave/earthen area where food is stored? I've been trying to remember what my mother called it, for years.


Wikipedia says they also served as _pumphouses, milkhouses_, and _root cellars_. And an external* link* refers to one as a _spring cellar_. Mirriam-Webster is my go to reference and they don't list any synonyms.
Vocabulary can vary significantly from one area to another. Even pronunciation. Growing up I didn't understand how Mr. Lowe (pronounced the opposite of High) who lived in town had a brother whose last name was spelled the same but was pronounced as the last syllable in _allow_. Then I learned about Saunders, sometimes pronounced with the _u_ and sometimes without.


----------



## mark sr

Locally folks call them a dairy .... that is the folks old enough to have parents who grew up without electricity.


----------



## de-nagorg

Nik333 said:


> Can you think of another word for that or a cool cave/earthen area where food is stored? I've been trying to remember what my mother called it, for years.


 Root Cellar?

Larder?

ED


----------



## GrayHair

I remember staying with my maternal grandmother. She had electric lights and a refrigerator with the coil on top. She cooked on a wood burning stove and drew water from a cistern. A short way down the hill was the outhouse. Of course there was a "slop jar" for late-night and really bad weather. I learned how to pluck a chicken that had been killed and scalded. Pin feathers were my bane. Put me off chicken for a while, even drumsticks.


----------



## BigJim

mark sr said:


> Locally folks call them a dairy .... that is the folks old enough to have parents who grew up without electricity.


Man I really feel old now, not just my parents without electricity, I grew up without electricity or running water. I was and am sooooo country. It was a time I am glad I experienced. Mama cook three meals a day on an old wood cook stove, food was way way better back then. Most folks back then didn't have a car, we had a team and an old wagon, it was just a way of life.

Mama kept our milk in a gallon jug in the well, it kept cool.

By the way, I just had a sausage gravy and biscuit from Mc Ds, I didn't like it.


----------



## Nik333

mark sr said:


> 15 yrs or so ago we went to Michigan to visit my folks. On the way home we stopped at McDonalds for breakfast. My wife ordered me biscuits and gravy, the girl looked at her with a puzzled look on her face and said _'we don't sell gravy'_


McDonalds sells gravy where you are?


----------



## chandler48

The way I envision Mcd's gravy...aromatic esters of carbon compounds resembling sausage, powdered milk, chlorinated city water, oil pulled from the run off tray in front of the flat top, and flour. How close is that?


----------



## BigJim

chandler48 said:


> The way I envision Mcd's gravy...aromatic esters of carbon compounds resembling sausage, powdered milk, chlorinated city water, oil pulled from the run off tray in front of the flat top, and flour. How close is that?


That is about what it tasted like. LOL


----------



## GrayHair

More like a modified starch with water and maybe a little flavor added. Also works well to affix decorative prints to vertical surfaces in living rooms, dinning rooms, bed rooms, ... 🤪


----------



## mark sr

Nik333 said:


> McDonalds sells gravy where you are?


all the fast food restaurants in the south sell biscuit and gravy, some do a good job, others don't even come close


----------



## chandler48

Wife still remembers me telling her early in our lives that wherever there is a gathering of pick up trucks at a restaurant, there is good food, including biscuits and gravy.


----------



## jimfarwell

Nik333 said:


> Can you think of another word for that or a cool cave/earthen area where food is stored? I've been trying to remember what my mother called it, for years.


...uuhh, well...depending on your dietary habits, how 'bout "cemetery"?


----------



## Nik333

The only fast-food place we have around here that sells gravy is KFC. Nothin' to write home about.
There may be more soul-food type places in SoCal.

No way do we have this at Wendy's here! How about an Asian chicken salad? 🤣


----------



## jimfarwell

Nik333 said:


> ...How about an Asian chicken salad? 🤣
> 
> View attachment 652930


Asian chicken salad? ...I don't think so. I found most Asian chicken to be dry & tough, dang near a fat-free food.


----------



## Mike Milam

Around here Dairy Queen has the best biscuits and gravy hands down.


----------



## de-nagorg

Mike Milam said:


> Around here Dairy Queen has the best biscuits and gravy hands down.



Around here it's G' Mas Diner.

A small place on the side of a busy road to the airport, always has a full parking lot, when they are open.


ED


----------



## BigJim

Mike Milam said:


> Around here Dairy Queen has the best biscuits and gravy hands down.


Really, will for sure give them a try.


----------

